# NAIB moss



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

what do they use at NAIB in their dart frog exibits for moss and where can i get some?


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

No one knows? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Where is Tiger Shark he works there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Does the moss look like this:








If so, I got it at a show once. Stupidly, I let the tank get really swamped and it died back, but I just drained the tank and the moss is starting to revive now. I also have a couple pieces I am trying to culture in other tanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

well that looks like pillow moss and you can buy it a lot of places. black jungle usually sells it, and vendors usually have it at most of the shows.


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

no, i think it was more feather/fern like. It was definitely not pillow moss...


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Is it selaginella? I got some from them a few years ago when I had a contact at NAIB. I know they use club moss in many of their displays....or at least they used to.


Justin


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

they do have some in their tanks, but that is not what is covering the entire background.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

got any pictures of the moss you are asking about?


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

http://www.frognet.org/gallery/Mirabell ... 4/DSCN2042

if you look close enough you may be able to see it... this is the best i could do. I went with my cousin and her camera battery died right before the dart frog exibits! we managed to get one halfway decent picture though...


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I see a lot of selaginella, and a very nice Kohleria sps.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I used to volunteer there... but I'm not 100% on what that specific tank was done with. Lots of selanginellas (multiple kinds), the aquarium also had this dried moss that in the tanks that would come back to life, really awsome, I think thats the moss you are referring too. It looks really nice and feathery when grown out. I'll have to bug the guys at the aquarium about it next time I visit.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Is it the stuff sold at places like herpsupplies.com? Called miracle moss? It sounds like what your describeing, but im sure they either collect it, or buy it at bulk.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

hmmmm..... i'll have to buy some and check it out. The Aquarium bought whatever it was in bulk, I always dug it out of big boxes in the back, we went through a lot of it trying to keep the various drips and what not from splashing on the front glass, it was a never ending battle


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

where do you see the "miracle moss" on their website? i couldn't find it. 
KeroKero, was the moss you were talking about live or was it the dried stuff?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I checked again, its called fantasy moss. Its under vivarium, and then moss and lichens.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

It was completely bone dry. I could pick up a whole box (2ftx2ft) full of it.... and thats saying something since I'm weak lol. You put it in water to absorb water like regular dry moss, but under the right light it comes back to life. Great stuff.

So basically you could bulk order this stuff if you use moss a lot, cover the ground or branches and what not, and in a couple weeks it starts getting green and growing... in a couple months you can have whatever it was covered in nice feathering bright green moss. You don't have to worry about caring for the moss you aren't using, just leave it in the box.


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

Do you know where you got it from?


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

Ryan, i feel so stupid! I didn't even notice the category "mosses and lichens" I have a tendancy to not notice things directly infront of me...


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I think that getting tiny pieces would be a rip off. Maybe a few people could get together and order a bulk and split the price.


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

Yeah, i am definately not going to get that small of pieces. The moss is for a 75 gallon. I don't even want to think about how much that would cost or how many pieces i would need... I like the bulk idea!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Well the company that sells it has 2.5 cu ft. for 140.57, but i dont know how much area that would cover, or if there is a better source. http://www.naturezonepet.com/flora.php

Ryan


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

Ryan, the prices are not much different... 140 is still kind of a lot for moss...


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah i agree, thats why i said there probally is a better source. Also cant tell how much 2.5 cu ft will cover.


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

OH! I thougth that you were applying that herpsupplies.com had it for 140 (which they do)


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

2.5 cubic feet of moss? 
thats a huge amount!
a standard 50lb bag of mulch is about 3 cubic feet, so try and imagine that.
seems a little more likely that it is sq ft, which makes a lot more sense as moss grows pretty slowly.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Its cu Ft.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

If you use high quality sphagnum moss, and keep it weel lit it will begin to grow and form a lush green carpet. I have a 20 gallon high that has lots of pothos and a bunch of sphagnum that has begun growing, it is lit with two shoplights and the moss began to grow in about a month, and i took about three months to cover the bottom.


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

Doesn't it need to be pretty wet though? I want to put it on the background/sides of my 75 like i did with the moss in my 29 (i'll post pictures soon! I am almost completely satisfied with it!)


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I have had it growing in a tank w/ a complete screened lid and I have gotten it growing with only daily misting.


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

but how wet was it on the bottom? any pictures?


----------

